# Seischab Esco



## martin.gallardo (Feb 10, 2017)

Hey, I wanted to ask you about this camera that belonged to my grandfather and was left by him when he passed away. I was doing some research on the internet and all I found was this camera on auctions, with buying prices above the $50,000. Can this be right?, what's the best way to sell this, taking into consideration that I am from Argentina? Could I sell it in one of these auction pages and ship it? Here are some pictures of it, I think it's in very good shape, seems to be working fine. I'll appreciate everything you could tell me, thanks ! (sorry about my poor english)


----------



## Dany (Feb 13, 2017)

Hi Martin,
The amount of money paid for this scarce camera is showing huge variations. Looking at the McKeown's guide and Photographica website, the value is between 3000 and 5000 USD. In some hot auctions, people paid far more.
On your camera, the foldable viewfinder seems to be missing (removed and replaced by some hot shoe).


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 13, 2017)

Dany said:


> Hi Martin,
> The amount of money paid for this scarce camera is showing huge variations. Looking at the McKeown's guide and Photographica website, the value is between 3000 and 5000 USD. In some hot auctions, people paid far more.
> On your camera, the foldable viewfinder seems to be missing (removed and replaced by some hot show).



ooouch


----------



## Dany (Feb 14, 2017)

I meant "hot shoe" and not "hot show"
The way I try to practice English is a disaster


----------

